#        9 . 2017.
1: 8.3 (8.3.9.1850)
 ,  2.0 (2.0.66.39) 
        9 . 2017.   :
1.  1.2,  001 -  ,      () -   ,    ,    .
2.  02 -    ,         - 320, 330, 340.  320, 330 ,   340       ,  .    1.2          1  2018.  . 

- ?       ?  :Frown:

----------

?
, ,   -  340   02   ?     ,  .
  2 :
1.    - 
2.     340 (    1.2)   xml.
   .  :Frown:

----------

> ?


     ,

----------

.   ,   .

----------

> 


 :yes: 
   ,

----------

> ,


         10   ,    ,  .

----------

> ,


   .  ,     ,    1  .      02     . ,     . 
   -    8.2  340     ,  ,   .  
    1     .

----------

> ,      () -   ,    ,    .


    ?         ?  ,    ,        ..   ..    ,

----------

> ?         ?  ,    ,        ..   ..    ,


   .        1.2 -     4  ,   =   1 .                    9     1.2 -  4    1 .  , ,      ?
       .

----------

**,     ,      ..            ..      ..

----------

, .

----------

**, 


> 4.3.  1.2  1     ,              -  2  286 .
> 
>  ",      "      ,          1.2  1   "21" ( )  "24" ( )          1           4     (  ,  ,        ..).


.

----------

** , , .

----------

( )  ,   340, ( )

----------

> ( )  ,   340, ( )


.

----------


## Winny Buh

2.0.66.39  " "         ,       290-310  320-340        11 .
     releases.1c.ru

----------

*Winny Buh*,    " "?   ?     -    ?         ?   ,      .

----------

> .


http://downloads.v8.1c.ru/ftp//RO/PR...9_20171024.txt

----------

.

----------

> ( )  ,   340, ( )


!!!

----------


## light140

340 ,    1.2   (   320  330)

----------

,     4.3       001  ,       ()   1.2       :

   9 .
     1            4    (,    ,    .).
      ,   001 ,        1.2,   .       ,     001. 
            1.2:

   4      24
   1      21
 1.2    21 ( )   ,         ,            .

----------

!

----------

